# How cold....



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

is too cold for my Nigerian Dwarfs? I'm in Maine and its our first winter with our goats. Right now we're in an insane cold snap, and they're calling for -17F Friday night! 

Right now we only have two does - the other two are visiting a local farm for breeding. They have a draft free barn, closed off to the elements. They have all the hay they can eat, and warm/hot water offered several a day, and an igloo dog house that they live to curl up in and sleep. I haven't seen them shivering yet, but these extended below zero temps have me really concerned. Does anyone have any tips/advice on some additional things I could do to keep my goats happy and Waltham through this extreme cold? I'm just so worried


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're pretty tough little critters. I would put some fresh straw down in the barn for extra warmth. Also, free choice the hay if you aren't already. Keep an eye on them, but I don't think you'll have any issues.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like you are already doing everything right.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I assume you have straw bedding down for them. Sounds like you have it covered.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

*Coping with cold*

I have two 10mo wethers that have handled a few -20f night already this year. As this is my first winter with goats, and the conditions can get serious way up in the mountains of CO, I was rather concerned about them as well...
Here's what I do.
Aside from their super thick bedding/hay stall.... Really hot water twice a day....And a bit of extra grain....

I made coats for them by cutting the sleeves off a jacket, sewing up the holes, then used a cut sleeve sewed across their chest.( And I slide them over their horns first, then their nose or they get stuck!) I have found that large vests work amazingly well (you can put a belt around the vest behind their front legs to keep it on, and keep some heat in too).

Lately, I use an INFRA RED (not just colored red) heat lamp, like the ones for brooding chickens. They bask in it for hours. (this is a fire risk, look into them first).

What else.... Oh, I have a cheapO sleeping bag that I fill with shavings/bedding. It's like a bean bag chair for them. I put that up on their "shelf" and it stays nicely. (they have a two story stall for more room) And I can dump the bedding and wash the bag when it gets soiled.

Good luck, stay warm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That sounds amazing, you're doing a great job. We're having a cold snap in NJ as well. We give hot water twice daily, free choice hay, lots of bedding. I like adding molasses to the water. It helps it not to freeze as fast, and tastes yummy to them. I also have a goat coat for my older girl who struggles more than the others.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. They're now calling for -20F and I'm just loosing my mind. I just went to Goodwill and bought two sweatshirts that I'm going to modify into goats sweaters to put on just for nights that its going to be severe. I may buy some extra straw to build up around their igloo for extra insulation as well. 

I won't do any heaters or lamps because we're way too scared of the potential fire danger


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Be carefull that the coats dont comress their fur as fluffing up their fur keeps them warm and traps heat from digesting free choice hay all night. I find a lightweight windbreaker type coat works best as they can fluff under it. I'm debating wether to coat or not to coat myself. We may have windchills of negative FIFTY!!!! That scares me, I'll admit. We plan to check on them often (we have 6 in a shed)...deep bed the area, cover most of the door and have heat lamps ready as a last resort only. No one was shivering with negative 2 this am....but we are also giving warm water and soaking their alfalfa pellets and grain in hot water in the AM to make a "warm goat cereal"
...still worried though...that's antarctic!


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

@hallsthirdacrwfarm - Please let me know how you make out - I'm petrified of the temps tonight - now it's down to -20 to -30. Wish we had the other two gals back for the body heat 

Tried the homemade coats on last night but they were too big. Didn't think about the fluff factor. I'm picking up extra straw bales tonight to build up around their igloo and may put a blanket over them as they sleep tonight. I'm going to be out there several times for sure to check them along with the chickens. Got the alarm set for midnight just to be sure.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

The gals made it through the night fine. I packed compressed straw chunks around their igloo and checked them throughout the night. This morning they seem good but don't want to leave the igloo, even for grain. It's supposed to get up to 21F today, so I'm hoping that gives everyone a nice break from the negative temps


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is all inside a barn, isn't it? They shoud be fine with that.


----------



## spirithawk06 (May 19, 2013)

I was just about to post something looking for advice because I have some 3 week old pygmy babies that I'm worried about. We won't be getting as low as the negatives though. 29 one night and 25 the next night. I just went pick up more hay and we're going to put a heat light to help keep them warm.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just saw a warming barrel for sale on CL, thought it was a good idea. If I had babies I would set one up.

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/4261145543.html


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have one and it is fantastic! We only use a 100 watt bulb in it and it works great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search on warming barrels you can see mine. I used 100 watt bulb and put a self heating pet warming pad in the bottom.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. very cold. People are in shorts and sandals out in northern CA. It is looking to be a dry year and temps are 70 degrees here. Crazy. I think you furry goats are going to survive as long as they don't get too wet from snow and have a place to go into .. looks like a great warm little igloo hut.


----------

